# Habitation door blind



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi everyone
The blind material on our hab door is tearing away from the handle with which one raises it. Can anyone help with advice on how to repair replace? Sorry 766FF

Jim


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Why is my post not appearing under "new posts"?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Don't know jimy, it's a really odd way that it's set up. But I think you'll find it under Active posts?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What happens if I post a reply does it become a new post then.

cabby


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you whoever did that


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

there was a thread on this on 30.10 15 cant do the linky thing, but it tells you where to get new materarial to repair them.

mags


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JIMY said:


> Hi everyone
> The blind material on our hab door is tearing away from the handle with which one raises it. Can anyone help with advice on how to repair replace? Sorry 766FF
> 
> Jim


Just repaired the one on my Autotrail, see here for mesh material sources.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/53...t-fly-screen-roller-blind-netting-wanted.html

Regarding new posts, you started the thread therefore it's not new to you and appears in Active Posts for you.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

David-David did a Youtube vid on how to do it.

Search for "blind" in posts by him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Done

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/search.php?searchid=2566689


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. I think what I really need to know first is how to get at the blind mechanism on the hab door. Unfortunately the link doesnt work Kev.
Jim


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JIMY said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. I think what I really need to know first is how to get at the blind mechanism on the hab door. Unfortunately the link doesnt work Kev.
> Jim


Just do a search, it seems you can't post a link to a search result, there's plenty of info from David-david on blinds.

If you post a picture of your blind I may be able to help, they're all pretty much the same.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

if you look in the forum list for hobby motorhomes, thats where you will find the vidios by david david, and how to get at the catch.

mags


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JIMY said:


> Thanks for your help everyone. I think what I really need to know first is how to get at the blind mechanism on the hab door. Unfortunately the link doesnt work Kev.
> Jim


Jim,

Does your Hab door look like this, if so I may be able to advise ?

If not, a couple of pictures might help others respond.

Terry


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes Terry door looks just like that
Jim


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JIMY said:


> Yes Terry door looks just like that
> Jim


Jim, you have a PM, tried to attach a pdf detailing my recent procedure but its too big for the attachment loader ?

Terry


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

Jim, you have a PM, tried to attach a pdf detailing my recent procedure but its too big for the attachment loader ?
Email sent
Jim


----------

